# what was your AMH result and what stimming dose were you given?



## frizzyhair (Jan 5, 2012)

Newbie alert!! 1st post so please be gentle!!
Firstly let me introduce myself - I shall call myself Jane as wish to remain somewhat anonymous!!
Me 33/DH 36, TTC for 4yrs, together for 10yrs. No kids and no prev pregs.  Lap&dye showed kink in 1 tube but not completely blocked so shouldn't affect conception.  Regular periods, never been on clomid. DH SA perfect.  So we are unexplained 

After numerous f*uckups by the hosp which effectively put us back a year, I am due to start buserelin next week in prep for my 1st round of IUI.  What is concerning me is that my AMH results came back as <4, I saw the notes and that's exactly what was written in there - no exact number.  They are proposing to start me on a dose of 150  of the injections but not sure what kind as TBH I was a bit dumbstruck by the result so wasn't really thinking.  I think I am on the short protocol?? But no-one has ever told me this so not sure.  When I gave blood for the AMH test they said this would tell them what dosage to give me. But then when I went back to pick up the nasal spray and asked for my AMH result, they said they like to start low as everyone responds differently.

So I guess my q is, does that sound reasonable or should  ask for another opinion?  But then, I'm not sure if that's what I should do coz what if I overstimm and the cycle has to abandoned??  But then I could also not respond well enough and have to abandon anyway??

Am so confused

Also would be really interesting to know what was your AMH level and what dosage and type of stimming drugs were you given on your first IUI and how did you respond?

Thanks for reading if you have got this far!!  I did google like mad for answers to the above but couldn't find any answers.

Thanks v much


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

frizzyhair i love that name try not to worry they do this everyday and you will be closely monitored.
My AMH was 15 whan i started IUI and they started me on 100 but things were slow and they upped it to 150 and i never had any abandoned either way for too many or too little it was a cyst once that messed things up.
They can change your dose once they see how things are going so sit tight and go with the flow.
Keep positive and good luck.


----------



## frizzyhair (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for replying Missy.  I think I was still in shock by the result but I will take your advice and just go with the flow


----------



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Frizzyhair
I read your post and had to reply. You said your AMH was <4. I am very confused by AMH levels. My doctor told me on Monday that my AMH was 46.4. I inject Fostimon 75iu per day. But I have PCOS so does that make the AMH reading inconclusive?? A lot of posts on this site talk about AMH levels from 1 - 12, not 46.4! Am I missing something here?!


----------



## frizzyhair (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi Loopee,
I was getting confused with all the different info on Google.  I believe the difference may be down to different units of measurement?  One is ng/ml (mine) and the other is pmol/ml (yours) and to convert from one to the other would require a conversion factor of 7.14.  So your result converted to the same unit of measurement as mine would be (46.4/7.14) 6.5.  And my result converted to yours would be (4 (no idea of the actual number so lets go with that for now) x 7.14) 28.56.
I found lots of different tables etc so was quite confused by it all.

I hope this is of some use to you


----------

